# News from Lucid



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/23/13723308/lucid-motors-vs-tesla-electric-luxury-car-concept-design

Is it just me, or since we all know the guy came from T≡SLA.., what is the so secret about this weapon?!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Journalism is the fine art of making stupidity sound like wisdom.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Dont think they stand a chance really...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes. Cash would help... 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohn...-challenger-now-to-find-the-cash-to-build-it/


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Can I adapt one of this to my wife's Fiat Punto ?
She would love it !!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fresh info out of China re Lucid financing... they're going to fight to get this one off the ground, and I don't blame them... 
http://www.carnewschina.com/2016/12...hp-tesla-killer-but-does-it-have-enough-cash/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucid about to finally show its car...
http://www.businessinsider.com/lucid-motors-to-unveil-electric-sedan-december-14-2016-12


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucid reportedly warming up to Samsung 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohn...rs-inks-battery-supply-pact-with-samsung-sdi/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Last one for the day... 
No more teasing... as we said many times... to each his own... personally I prefer T≡SLA.... proven leader... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809156402606444545


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Make it bigger, put in more batteries => longer range. Easy. But the efficiency drops because the weight increases.
There is also always a market for ugly cars. People want to own something different than their neighbour.
But it's just a BEV, I think. No Autonomous Drive or even AutoPilot... 
No way! But I wish them success. We need as many BEV's as we can get.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmmm... The design seems to be one part Subaru, two parts AUDI...? Not exactly _BAD_, I'd say. It just looks like it should be badged as _'ARENTAL'_ for Generic Motors.

I actually used to sort of like the Subaru SVX:









This is a 1996 Subaru Legacy:









And here's the LUCID image I'm comparing them to:









But apparently that was its best angle, as the LUCID AIR Sedan isn't so impressive otherwise:









Idunno. It seems to be sort of running away from itself. Maybe longtime SAAB fans will like it?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Apart from the opinion on the looks of the car, which will always be driven by personal preference (and I'm in a very similar spot as @Red Sage on this - great post #11 BTW!!) I really like this article which immediately dismisses the notion of 'T≡SLA killing', anticipates a response from Elon & friends and highlights the remaining key advantages of the overall T≡SLA offering to the world...! Yes, a new entrant is good and may they all be successful. The future market for BEV will be large enough and composed of enough taste (and budget!!) diversity to make more than a couple of carmakers succesful!! 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/lucid-motors-reveals-tesla-killer-160808530.html


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Apart from the opinion on the looks of the car, which will always be driven by personal preference (and I'm in a very similar spot as @Red Sage on this - great post #11 BTW!!) I really like this article which immediately dismisses the notion of 'T≡SLA killing', anticipates a response from Elon & friends and highlights the remaining key advantages of the overall T≡SLA offering to the world...! Yes, a new entrant is good and may they all be successful. The future market for BEV will be large enough and composed of enough taste (and budget!!) diversity to make more than a couple of carmakers succesful!!
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/lucid-motors-reveals-tesla-killer-160808530.html


Yes. Definitely a good article. Balanced. Gives the good, the bad, and the ugly. Well written. I found the original article after reading it on Yahoo! here:
*http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/6528/lucid-motors-reveals-their-tesla-killer-but-is-it-really*

Still not my style, but it is just this side of conservative on the interior, and just far enough to the _'different'_ side on the exterior to allow it to get those _'exclusive'_ level dollars from people looking for something that isn't in the driveways of _'everybody else'_ in the neighborhood.

I realized that from that rear quarter view it reminds me of both the Toyota Venza and the original Chrysler Pacifica... Thus, I expect that though they attempted to diminish the effect on the AIR show car, the final version of the car will likely have massive blind spots at the rear.



















I really rather despise the presence of the longitudinal dividing wall between left and right sides of the car. I wish designers would find something else to do with that space, instead of presuming everyone needs an analog for a coffee table or ashtray lounge within a car.

The photos that accompany the article do a good job of capturing flattering angles of unique features, without shocking you with the whole design at once. I get the impression the car might have been designed that way too, with a bunch of little pieces made to look good individually, that don't necessarily look quite as good when put together.

It's nice that they opened up the cabin so much, and in the original article it seems no one error corrected the spelling as was done at Yahoo!, where the word FRUNK was changed to TRUNK instead. But it would have been nice to see a photo of the open frunk to accompany the one for the trunk.

The website The DRIVE does have a YouTube channel, so I'll check that out to see if any further content is added in the next few days. Chris Harris used to write and do videos for them, but I think he is currently a sort of roving reporter for _'Top Gear'_ on BBC television instead now.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

They are certainly getting a lot of 'Air' time... 
Yet, and though we wish them good luck, notice how most if not all of these articles are highlighting the distinctive, and actually superior nature of what T≡SLA has to offer beyond just great cars, not to mention the impact of its visionary CEO! 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...481990155841&tid=ss_tw&utm_term=.cd337446fe7c


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

When it comes to their brand name, I get them impression that someone wanted to match T-E-S-L-A with a five letter, two syllable word that had two vowels and wasn't likely to offend. Hence, _'LUCID'_. I wonder what other options they considered before changing their company name from _'ATIEVA'_.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Red Sage said:


> When it comes to their brand name, I get them impression that someone wanted to match T-E-S-L-A with a five letter, two syllable word that had two vowels and wasn't likely to offend. Hence, _'LUCID'_. I wonder what other options they considered before changing their company name from _'ATIEVA'_.


KWATT... too technical...
POWER... too plain...
VAPOR... too confrontational...
So maybe LUCID is not so bad after all...!


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> KWATT... too technical...
> POWER... too plain...
> VAPOR... too confrontational...
> So maybe LUCID is not so bad after all...!


I was thinking TOTAL... But I think that might be one of the petroleum vendors that support ICE racing. I'm not sure.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Red Sage said:


> I was thinking TOTAL... But I think that might be one of the petroleum vendors that support ICE racing. I'm not sure.


Yep... TOTAL has for instance been behind Citroën ( @MichelT3 ) in World Rally racing...


----------



## Jay_Gee (Dec 5, 2016)

More pics: http://www.businessinsider.com/luci...-boasts-a-range-of-315-miles-for-comparison-1

$100K 
400 mile range
Late 2018 Delivery
0-60 2.5 seconds
1000 Horsepower

I am just happy to see some competition in the EV world


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Jay_Gee said:


> More pics: http://www.businessinsider.com/luci...-boasts-a-range-of-315-miles-for-comparison-1
> 
> $100K
> 400 mile range
> ...


Hmmm... The world's most perfect Subaru Legacy?


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Yep... TOTAL has for instance been behind Citroën ( @MichelT3 ) in World Rally racing...


Yes, since 1960, or something like that.
Famous advertisement slogan put on new Citroën cars: "Citroën prefère Total" 
(You can understand I guess.)


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jay_Gee said:


> More pics: http://www.businessinsider.com/luci...-boasts-a-range-of-315-miles-for-comparison-1
> 
> $100K
> 400 mile range
> ...


But it's top range competition. 
Ignoring that the real market disruption will be brought on by the mass production Model 3. 
Models S and X (good as they are) are just means to get to the Model 3 (and its followers).


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Yes, since 1960, or something like that.
> Famous advertisement slogan put on new Citroën cars: "Citroën prefère Total"
> (You can understand I guess.)


Exactement!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Teslarati writer talks to Arizona sweeteners incentives for Lucid's planned factory... and reminds us of challenges ahead... seems pretty balanced overall, IHMO...
http://www.teslarati.com/land-lucid-motors-arizona-factory-will-reportedly-paid-tax-payers/


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

O... K... But will Arizona allow Tesla Motors to sell direct?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The Lucid Air reminds me a lot of what Lincoln is doing with their cars at the moment.

See that Venza? That's what Faraday Future's production will look like when they finally reveal it at CES. Getting it to production is another matter however.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Jay_Gee said:


> More pics: http://www.businessinsider.com/luci...-boasts-a-range-of-315-miles-for-comparison-1
> 
> $100K
> 400 mile range
> ...


More EVs the better but in a lot of way they're starting where Tesla was 4 years ago: start at the high-end and work your way down. Do we really need another high-end luxury EV? Probably not but they realize this is where they need to start since they have no Gigafactory to help drive down the battery costs.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Now that dust has settled a bit on the Faraday Future FF91 reveal (like it seems to have @ their Nevada construction site...), look _who's back_ on the Air?!  Lucid, of course, with (ex-T≡SLA) Rawlinson taking their prototype on a spin in Vegas around CES... with, again IMHO, assertive references to how 'fast' it is...
http://www.carscoops.com/2017/01/taking-ride-in-lucid-air-prototype.html?m=1

Now, to the question of how many cancellations T≡SLA might have as a result of this expensive, electrified Subarsaab (, @Red Sage )? I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Do we really need another high-end luxury EV?


Probably. How many high-end luxury ICE cars are there? The trouble for Lucid, is that the high-end luxury ICE makers seem to be getting the EV thing. All those car makers down 20-30% due to the Model S mostly don't have an affordable car line to fall back on, they need to be EV or die SOON.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucid hoping to lease land from Pinal County in AZ... they need earth to build some Air... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820254260365590528


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I hope they succeed... unlike FF I like the product and they're not going major hype mode on a prototype.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I hope they succeed... unlike FF I like the product and they're not going major hype mode on a prototype.


Agreed. I like the company and the product. They are certainly closer to a real car than FF.

It has crossed my mind though, the only thing they have that really differentiates their car and a model S is the interior.

It wouldn't take much to release a 20k upgrade on a model S (or X) for an 'executive' interior (from the new addition from Volvo) to directly compete with them for 50k cheaper.

Probably the biggest problem Lucid will face is their price. Starting price is likely $180k. Does anyone have that info?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Steve C said:


> Agreed. I like the company and the product. They are certainly closer to a real car than FF.
> 
> It has crossed my mind though, the only thing they have that really differentiates their car and a model S is the interior.
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting as we have all these companies starting up but seeing how long it took Tesla to finally get the Model S out (while the Roadster counts it was in limited quantities) I suspect these companies will be incredibly slow to start. Once the factory is done etc it'll be 2022.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

By the way, does anybody know when (and why?) Rawlinson left T≡SLA? Guess he was Lucid he did not have such great future there after all and needed some fresh Air...? 
http://insideevs.com/former-tesla-model-s-chief-engineer-explains-design-lucid-air-video/


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

It's hard to speculate reasons for leaving - there could be many. 

Generally speaking, when a start-up moves forward towards becoming a mainstream player, especially engineering has to adapt to the changes of streamlined work processes and new structure/boundaries of responsibility which will not be to everyone's liking. Some will find that their role no longer offers the same level of satisfaction as it once did or it no longer offers the opportunities commensurate with their long-term aspirations.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

'Keep your friends close and your enemies closer'
Sun Tzu


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

I have to agree with Robert, but sadly it isn't easy to just start a new car company making cheap mass market cars. You need a lot of capital. Lucid and Faraday Futures are trying the 'shown to work' Tesla model of starting with an expensive luxury car, rather than the 'shown to fail' start with a cheap car model. The only other option is the 'start with boatloads of cash' existing industrial mega-company model. Car companies don't want to, for the aforementioned reasons, so we are left with non-car companies. Google and Apple appear to be failing due to no industrial experience. Who's left?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Just got a tweet from Lucid that they are going to be at a cars and coffee event this Saturday. I plan on attending and sharing with the group.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> Just got a tweet from Lucid that they are going to be at a cars and coffee event 5 minutes from my house this Saturday. I plan on attending and sharing with the group.


That's awesome! I really hope Lucid works out. Much better company and product then FF.

I await your report.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Live from Lucid Motors event. Wow, she's a beauty. More info later but here are some pictures.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

So if those are standard 9' wide parking spaces, that sucker is 18' long! Nearly 2feet longer than the Model S.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Final thoughts and info I learned. The car is beautiful and I see great things for it. They say up to 400 miles and pricing in line with Tesla of between $100k and $130k. I noticed the door handles are pressed without any type of movement or retract like the S and 3. They appeared to be very careful when opening and closing the doors as if worried, but maybe due to it be a show car vs. a production car. I heard a loud creak whenever they opened the back driver's side door. The interior was very nice, but the center control screen seemed a bit unfinished and not seemlessly Incorporated into the interior as it looks in the S. However, the same could be said about the 3. Here are some more pictures. The 2nd picture is the interior of the prototype.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I get no warm feelings over this car... 
Still, there need to be other producers beside Tesla.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> Just got a tweet from Lucid that they are going to be at a cars and coffee event this Saturday. I plan on attending and sharing with the group.





InElonWeTrust said:


> Final thoughts and info I learned. The car is beautiful and I see great things for it. They say up to 400 miles and pricing in line with Tesla of between $100k and $130k. I noticed the door handles are pressed without any type of movement or retract like the S and 3. They appeared to be very careful when opening and closing the doors as if worried, but maybe due to it be a show car vs. a production car. I heard a loud creak whenever they opened the back driver's side door. The interior was very nice, but the center control screen seemed a bit unfinished and not seemlessly Incorporated into the interior as it looks in the S. However, the same could be said about the 3. Here are some more pictures. The 2nd picture is the interior of the prototype.
> View attachment 988
> View attachment 989
> View attachment 990
> View attachment 991


@InElonWeTrust, you should've tweeted at me to meetup... I would have liked to meet you IRL.

I was at the cars and coffee event today as well (and to the Drive Event tomorrow) Looks like you made the drive event at Petersen this evening...

I wrote an article on my blog for my first impressions of the Lucid Air from the Cars and Coffee event in Aliso VIejo this morning.

IMG_0805 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_0890 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

It's an impressive car.

Glad to see more EV manufacturers stepping up.

It's interesting to note that @InElonWeTrust caught me on photograph as I was entering the driver seat on the "Show Prototype" in his picture above.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> @InElonWeTrust, you should've tweeted at me to meetup... I would have liked to meet you IRL.
> 
> I was at the cars and coffee event today as well (and to the Drive Event tomorrow) Looks like you made the drive event at Petersen this evening...
> 
> ...


Dennis, I believe I remember seeing you there. Are you part of the OC Tesla Club and we're wearing a club tag on your shirt? If so I remember. Too bad we didn't talk. Have a blast tomorrow and look forward to you sharing.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> Dennis, I believe I remember seeing you there. Are you part of the OC Tesla Club and we're wearing a club tag on your shirt? If so I remember. Too bad we didn't talk. Have a blast tomorrow and look forward to you sharing.


I'm one of the organizers of the club and had my Club badge on... Look me up next time. For that matter, we're open to all Tesla-interested folks, so, feel free to join any of our activities. We have several Model 3 Reservationists who join us on our social events.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I'm one of the organizers of the club and had my Club badge on... Look me up next time. For that matter, we're open to all Tesla-interested folks, so, feel free to join any of our activities. We have several Model 3 Reservationists who join us on our social events.


Will do, thanks


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I actually was lucky enough to get a test ride in the second of the two events that Lucid was promoting last weekend in Southern California. I just completed my article on my blog for the second day of Lucid's visit with a video enclosed of the ride. 

As a bonus, my wife was able to record our test ride on video (it's in the article, but if you want to click to that directly - 



)

I have some shots of their two motors in the article as well as a ton of interior shots. I was also able to get pictures of both trunks opened (they don't call the frunk that, it's just a front trunk). 

Here's a few pictures from the rear executive seats:

IMG_0977 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_0975 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks, @AEDennis !
Super reporting, extremely well illustrated with beautiful pics... including the classical cheerful smiling AEDennis selfie! 
Well done! 
Greetings from Houston!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, @AEDennis !
> Super reporting, extremely well illustrated with beautiful pics... including the classical cheerful smiling AEDennis selfie!
> Well done!
> Greetings from Houston!


Thanks @Michael Russo... that's called an almost 5 year old EV Grin!

Only problem with the executive seating selfie is my "horizontally tall"  face looks especially wide in that shot!


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

The LUCiD AiR still looks like the world's most perfect version of a Subaru Legacy to me... and that is not a bad thing! I think it is awesome that they are showing the car off to real people. That is also much better than what we've seen of Faraway Future.


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

*Lucid Motors announces aggressive $60,000 base price for its luxury all-electric sedan: Lucid Air with 240 miles of range*










When Lucid Motors announced its all-electric luxury sedan called 'Air', it was presented as a serious competitor to Tesla's Model S, but we expected to be priced higher than Tesla's flagship vehicle. It starts at $68,000 for a Model S 60 with 218 miles of EPA-rated range.

The startup is announcing today a more aggressive pricing structure than anticipated. The base version of the Air will start at $60,000 in the US before EV incentive for an estimated 240 miles of range. more…

Filed under: Uncategorized       
















Continue reading...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucid out in the Air in D.C. to attempt get $...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-after-a-loan-that-trump-plans-to-eliminate/


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Lucid $52500 price is probably going to make a lot of Model 3 TOP of the line owners to think twice and get LUCID instead. 

It seems to fit nicely between M3 and the MS after April 17th when MS price change is in effect.

What do you guys think. If your in the market to buy $50K Model 3 would you instead buy a bigger MS equivalent LA instead


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This car isn't coming to market until 2019 so I don't think many people will be waiting given they don't have a factory, sales or service in place. However I give them a better chance of survival than Faraday. I'd love to see the car but given the above I will not be cancelling my Model 3 reservation to wait for it. If Model 3 doesn't deliver (highly doubtful) then a CPO Model S will be in my driveway.

Also, that price is AFTER a $7500 tax credit which not everyone qualifies for. EV prices should never be advertised as net.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

samson said:


> Lucid $52500 price is probably going to make a lot of Model 3 TOP of the line owners to think twice and get LUCID instead.
> (...)


To @TrevP 's rationale, that is unlikely... Will some consider jumping ship, maybe... Will that be 'a lot' of people, I seriously doubt it... even more so because, in addition to the lack of an established operational base, they also do not have the reasonably entrenched and nicely growing Supercharger global network that T≡SLA possesses as source of robust competitive advantage...



TrevP said:


> (...) However I give them a better chance of survival than Faraday. (...) Also, that price is AFTER a $7500 tax credit which not everyone qualifies for. EV prices should never be advertised as net.


Yes, and yes. Though, as you said, the factory is not built yet... So, to the extent Jia Hueting finances (or the lack thereof...) continue to enable that, there could be some dark clouds forming on top of that Lucid Air plant... not that I wish that to happen in the spirit of the ever more robust rEVolution underway...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Serious contender, this large ship with some Air? Maybe... yet by the time it is really out in two years, how many more improvements will have been made to Model S, OTA and otherwise?!
Courtesy of Steve Hanley @ Teslarati:
http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-vs-lucid-air-comparison-range-performance-price/amp/


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

A handful might but not me. Just cannot see the appeal right now.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

CTO Rawlinson needs more money... to _clear the Air_... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854711402841473027


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A breath of fresh Air...?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859060202787753984
Does not matter, still want my Midnight S≡R≡NITY


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This largely promotional article in a Motown newspaper (possibly driven by Rawlinson's attempts to lure investors...) would not bother me as much it it weren't for these quotes from detestable T≡SLA-hater Anton Whalman from SA... 
OMG, this guy is something else! 

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/bu.../tesla-rival-lucid-rises-home-turf/101182318/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fighting for survival, sign of Lucid-ity...? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888443605508997120


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Fighting for survival, sign of Lucid-ity...?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888443605508997120


Glad Ford didn't work out. They've never taken the EV movement seriously. I propose Amazon. They've got the $ and Bezos wants to be like Elon with rockets, why not do cars too?


----------

